# introduction



## Carla Femat (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, I'm Carla and I've been married for 20 yrs to a non christian. He goes to church me on Sundays. I know he knows that he needs God, but he thinks he will have to give up too much.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome Carla.

-Did you become a Christian _after_ you married him?
-If you were already one before, why did you choose to marry a person who doesn’t share your faith if it is important to you that he does?
-What religion is he?

It’s very nice that he attends with you on Sundays. That’s a big sacrifice of time and effort for someone who doesn’t share your faith.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Do not know your beliefs--or what he would be giving up. Some churches are more stringent than others. Maybe you could compromise. My church (Lutheran-MCMS) expects you to acknowledge Christ as the son of God who died for our sins. All else is what we might choose to to for him.

As you know an unbeliever loses eternity with God--a lot to give up.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Carla, are you using your real life name as your user name? This can lead to a variety of problems, so I would suggest you change your user name to an anonymous one.

I am tagging @EleGirl in as EleGirl is a site admin and can help you change your user name.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Carla Femat said:


> Hi, I'm Carla and I've been married for 20 yrs to a non christian. He goes to church me on Sundays. I know he knows that he needs God, but he thinks he will have to give up too much.


Pray for him. Hopefully, eventually he will get it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

When you say that he is not a Christian like you, do you mean "Christian" or Christian ?


----------

